# CVA Staghorn



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

It looks like the muzzleloader I picked up likely used #11 caps but there is a replacement breach plug to convert to 209 primers that is sold for like $20.

I have no experience with muzzleloaders so take it easy on me if this is a silly question, but how can I tell if the 2 breech plugs I have with it work for 209’s? Would both #11’s and 209’s fit the same breech plug? 209’s seemed to fit right into both breeches plugs I have. The replacement breech for #11’s they also sell looks a bit different.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

209s fit into a recess, #11 caps fit over a protruding nipple. Maybe you should take pictures and post them so we can see what you are talking about.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is what I’m working with.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If the center hole is threaded it will need a nipple for #11 caps. If it’s not threaded it takes a 209.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

209’s use a firing pin.
#11’s use more of a flat faced cup to ignite primer.
Are maybe both threaded, one for #11 and the other for a musket cap?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

TPrawitt91 said:


> This is what I’m working with.
> View attachment 154059
> 
> View attachment 154057
> ...


Look up inside bolt face, do you see a firing pin?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd say it's a 209 ignition. There isn't a Nipple to push a cap over.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MrShane said:


> Look up inside bolt face, do you see a firing pin?


Yes there is a small firing pin on the bolt, I'm at work or I would take a picture. My buddy told me it was 209's I just wanted to be sure after reading the manual for the rifle I found online. Seems you can run either with the correct breech plug. Oh isn't learning fun hahah


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

One plug looks marred up a little, maybe someone had a tough time getting it out so they bought a new one?
Are they identical?
If there are no female threads in that primer pocket then it is for 209’s.
Your rifle is also a magnum.
To my knowledge CVA never made a magnum that would use a #11 primer?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MrShane said:


> One plug looks marred up a little, maybe someone had a tough time getting it out so they bought a new one?
> Are they identical?
> If there are no female threads in that primer pocket then it is for 209’s.
> Your rifle is also a magnum.
> To my knowledge CVA never made a magnum that would use a #11 primer?


Both plugs look the same, and neither appears to have female threads. I'm going with 209's. Will probably pick up a new breech plug anyway since they are only $20.

Gonna go with 100gr of powder/pellets, Hodgdon 777 as the manual shows 100gr as the max charge for .50 Sabots using either powder or pellets.

Now here is where I could use help, what size sabot should I use? Looks like the Hornady low drag sabots come in 250gr or 300gr. I'm only looking to stretch this to 150 yards, just looking to be real accurate and deadly for elk at that range.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Start with low drag.
The easier they are to load will usually result in less accuracy.
It is a trade off.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MrShane said:


> Start with low drag.
> The easier they are to load will usually result in less accuracy.
> It is a trade off.


Ok I think I'll just go with the 300gr Hornady low drag sabots with the 100 gr 777. I'm going to pick them up today and if my kids cooperate tonight I'll break it down and clean for the first time to get familiar with it.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MrShane said:


> Look up inside bolt face, do you see a firing pin?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

TPrawitt91 said:


> View attachment 154078


Yep, 209.
I used to use that exact combo, 300/100.
I switched to Barnes TEZ/Blackhorn 209, 250/90.
Either combo will serve you very well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had the best results with the .44 300gr. XTP using a green sabot. I use a 110gr. (by volume) powder charge of loose 777 FFF.

I have two of the CVA bolt ML (can't remember the models) but one I have an elevated rear ramp site that I was killing green propane bottles at 300 yards. I killed a spike X two bull at 269 yards and he tipped over and rolled 50 yards and never got up. Same result on a 4x4 mully at 287 yards. 

I think you'll really like/enjoy the one you have.


----------

